# Mozart - KV 170 - String Quartet No. 10



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? I think this is the first masterpiece of Mozart in the category "string quartet".


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I rated it excellent based on the performance by Quartetto Italiano. All of them from 1-23 are top notch to me.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

bharbeke said:


> I rated it excellent based on the performance by Quartetto Italiano.


This one? I think that the third movement is the best part.

However the quality of the recording I posted above is also high, I think.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Impressive stuff for a 17 year old. Try the Leipzigers'fresh-faced account.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Merl said:


> Impressive stuff for a 17 year old. Try the Leipzigers'fresh-faced account.


Someone might also appreciate this recording. It uses the baroque tuning, I think.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Hans,

It's the same group playing (Quartetto Italiano) as who I was listening to. If it's their only recording of Mozart's string quartets, then that would be the same as what I heard.


----------

